# Michigan vs Georgia.



## greendawg (Dec 30, 2021)

Is anyone else here already getting nervous about the game?  Everything in my mind is telling the Dawgs are better, but I've watched several bowl games where the team I thought would win got beat down.  

I think we all know Bennett is starting, but based on what I've seen in press conferences,I think we will see Daniels early at predetermined times.  I even think they may have a trick play where both of them are on the field at the same time with Daniels possibly throwing a pass to Bennett.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2021)

I get nervous before every single game. That's just part of being a DGD! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Is anyone else here already getting nervous about the game?  Everything in my mind is telling the Dawgs are better, but I've watched several bowl games where the team I thought would win got beat down.
> 
> I think we all know Bennett is starting, but based on what I've seen in press conferences,I think we will see Daniels early at predetermined times.  I even think they may have a trick play where both of them are on the field at the same time with Daniels possibly throwing a pass to Bennett.


Oh no!!!! Pup fans getting nervous doesn't make me feel great about my pick for the pups to win. You guys have watched your team all year and I have not. Only watched a few minutes here and there except for Bama game and after watching that didn't see anything cose to a great defense? Just thought maybe just a bad day?

I sure hope ttun doesn't win this game?


----------



## jrickman (Dec 30, 2021)

If we start rotating quarterbacks, I'll likely turn off the television and go to bed.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 30, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Oh no!!!! Pup fans getting nervous doesn't make me feel great about my pick for the pups to win. You guys have watched your team all year and I have not. Only watched a few minutes here and there except for Bama game and after watching that didn't see anything cose to a great defense? Just thought maybe just a bad day?
> 
> I sure hope ttun doesn't win this game?



We're Dawg fans, we are always preparing for the worst.  I am nervous for every game except for Tech and other gimmies.   The Dawgs players have been looking like they are ready to run through a brick wall right now.   What has me more excited than normal is that Monken and other players have said that Pickens is looking very good, even when compared to him vs Alabama just a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## dslc6487 (Dec 30, 2021)

I think that Covid is likely to be the winner............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Oh no!!!! Pup fans getting nervous doesn't make me feel great about my pick for the pups to win. You guys have watched your team all year and I have not. Only watched a few minutes here and there except for Bama game and after watching that didn't see anything cose to a great defense? Just thought maybe just a bad day?
> 
> I sure hope ttun doesn't win this game?



I am seriously thinking of changing my pick to Hairbaugh's team.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2021)

jrickman said:


> If we start rotating quarterbacks, I'll likely turn off the television and go to bed.


If Bennett fades they should! 
If he doesn't he will play all game! 

GO Dawgs


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 30, 2021)

DAWG fans getting the pregame jitters.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2021)

^^^^^ Yep. Wouldn't be fun if we weren't. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 30, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> DAWG fans getting the pregame jitters.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125618



It’s what we do.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2021)

Dawgs can’t lose. This is their year!!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 30, 2021)

Little Miss Hope will be right there with you dawg fans.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2021)

Bennett gonna throw the bomb early and spread the Michigan defense out then hit them with the run game when they least expect it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs can’t lose. This is their year!!


You should be watching Carolina play or does it give you nightmares knowing you call the Gamecocks, Daddy as well!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2021)

Jt Daniels gonna blow out his kneecap tonight getting into the hotel room bed. Be out for the game.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> You should be watching Carolina play or does it get you nightmares knowing you calling the Gamecocks, Daddy as well!


I’m just proud  y’all dawgs have two Heisman winners back to back 2020 and 2021


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

Throwback said:


> I’m just proud  y’all dawgs have two Heisman winners back to back 2020 and 2021


Better then your back to back 6 win seasons.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

Dawgs have more wins in one season then Auburn in the last 2.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs have more wins in one season then Auburn in the last 2.


And nothing to show for it


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 30, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs can’t lose. This is their year!!



Maybe…but one thing is for sure:
Auburn can lose and it ain’t their year. 
17-3 ya know


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

Throwback said:


> And nothing to show for it


17-3 against Auburn looks pretty good. 


Then again.. maybe you just like all of your moral victories. You guys have fallen behind the Vols.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Maybe…but one thing is for sure:
> Auburn can lose and it ain’t their year.
> 17-3 ya know


It's so bad at Auburn Throwback went and bought a Michigan mug.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/i’m-calling-it-now.1009059/page-3


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 30, 2021)

Regarding the game…

I have heard ad nauseam :
Michigans physicality
Michigan run game dominance
Michigan defensive ends.
SECCG
UGA quarterback questions

This has been the medias primary talking points
ALL
WEEK
LONG.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am seriously thinking of changing my pick to Hairbaugh's team.


Me too and then I'm 100% positive ttun will lose. I can't pick a game to save my life!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 30, 2021)

Throwback said:


> And nothing to show for it



You’ve watched them a time or two and don’t some reading I’m sure. what’s your take on “ttun”


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 1125640



They certainly have something in common. UGA has an active Winning Streak against all 3! 

Man, you sure do know how to pick losers!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> They certainly have something in common. UGA has an active Winning Streak against all 3!
> 
> Man, you sure do know how to pick losers!


Hold on let me change my Pick to the dawgs !!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 30, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Regarding the game…
> 
> I have heard ad nauseam :
> Michigans physicality
> ...



Yep, it's like everyone got their talking points from the same place and are just repeater stations.  Every dadgum message board or youtube comment is the same thing "Dawgs can't win it all with Bennett"  "Daniels should start', etc etc.  I hope Bennett does not try to win the game by himself and force throws because of this lack of respect by fans and media.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 30, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Hold on let me change my Pick to the dawgs !!


?
??


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2021)

4HAND said:


> ?
> ??


Gonna put a root on em


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Hold on let me change my Pick to the dawgs !!


I had no doubt you would do that anyway before the game starts. 

I can send you a UGA hat if ya want. Juts post a pick of you wearing it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Gonna put a root on em


You could go roll the Toomer trees before the game ends.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 30, 2021)

Bet the mortgage on the mutts by 3 - 20-17. You can send your bet with cash to youneverlose@dnm.com.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

doenightmare said:


> Bet the mortgage on the mutts by 3 - 20-17. You can send your bet with cash to youneverlose@dnm.com.




Can Auburn fans bet their mortgage when they live in government housing?


----------



## greendawg (Dec 30, 2021)

Coaches and players have been making comments about how good Vandagriff is looking in practice, like a switch has been flipped on.  His arm strength is better than when he came to UGA, and he's grown an inch or 2 and is now a legitimate 6'4".  His reads have progressed and the game has slowed down.  I think he is starter game 1 next year.  I wouldn't think he gets any playing time vs Michigan unless Bennett and Daniels get hurt, stranger things have happened.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Can Auburn fans bet their mortgage when they live in government housing?



Yes -  as long as they send CIA with their wager.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I get nervous before every single game. That's just part of being a DGD!
> GO DAWGS!



It's that inner Munson thing.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Coaches and players have been making comments about how good Vandagriff is looking in practice, like a switch has been flipped on.  His arm strength is better than when he came to UGA, and he's grown an inch or 2 and is now a legitimate 6'4".  His reads have progressed and the game has slowed down.  I think he is starter game 1 next year.  I wouldn't think he gets any playing time vs Michigan unless Bennett and Daniels get hurt, stranger things have happened.


Dawgs can’t lose. Win it all.


----------



## HermanMerman (Dec 30, 2021)

Georgia either comes out angry and punches them in the mouth or bends over and allows Michigan to have their way…. It all depends on how well they took their medicine in the SECCG.  I’d like to think they will bring the pain but after the SECCG I truly have no idea what is going to happen. I’ll be eating wings and guzzling beers and enjoying myself regardless.


----------



## jbarron (Dec 30, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Regarding the game…
> 
> I have heard ad nauseam :
> Michigans physicality
> ...



Excellent!!!!   We got'm right where we wont'm (rat poision)!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 30, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Coaches and players have been making comments about how good Vandagriff is looking in practice, like a switch has been flipped on.  His arm strength is better than when he came to UGA, and he's grown an inch or 2 and is now a legitimate 6'4".  His reads have progressed and the game has slowed down.  I think he is starter game 1 next year.  I wouldn't think he gets any playing time vs Michigan unless Bennett and Daniels get hurt, stranger things have happened.



Been hearing the same thing.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Dec 30, 2021)

Georgia loses if they let Alabama beat them twice.  Otherwise Mel Tucker’s Daddy is going to show hairball physical football.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs can’t lose. This is their year!!


It sure ain't Auburns


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Coaches and players have been making comments about how good Vandagriff is looking in practice, like a switch has been flipped on.  His arm strength is better than when he came to UGA, and he's grown an inch or 2 and is now a legitimate 6'4".  His reads have progressed and the game has slowed down.  I think he is starter game 1 next year.  I wouldn't think he gets any playing time vs Michigan unless Bennett and Daniels get hurt, stranger things have happened.


Read that as well!
Beck will transfer in 2 weeks, Bennett is Gone, JT will be playing somewhere in 2022 we will just have to wait and see where!

Kirby wants game time experience and the Portal is always waiting but I have never understood not developing players you already have??

It will be interesting for UGA in the month of January!




https://www.dawgnation.com/programs...sh-kendall-milton/DJ3R753KNNHCTE3QPVSA4OLESE/


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2021)

Y'all heard it from @Rackmaster 1st if Bennett doesn't take UGA all the way and JT Daniels transfers, he will make a FOOL out of Kirby Smart & Todd Monken in 2022! 

Carson Beck will prolly do the same!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 30, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Read that as well!
> Beck will transfer in 2 weeks, Bennett is Gone, JT will be playing somewhere in 2022 we will just have to wait and see where!
> 
> Kirby wants game time experience and the Portal is always waiting but I have never understood not developing players you already have??
> ...



I think Bowers should be higher than Daniels.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I think Bowers should be higher than Daniels.


He should have been in the runnings this year, he is a BEAST! 
Glad we got him, wish we could get Arik Gilbert back as well!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 30, 2021)

ddavis1120 said:


> Georgia loses if they let Alabama beat them twice.  Otherwise Mel Tucker’s Daddy is going to show hairball physical football.


Mel Tucker's Daddy?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Mel Tucker's Daddy?


Mel Tucker was under Kirby before he went to Mich State.


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 30, 2021)

My 15 yo daughter picked Michigan to win..... Also Cincinnati. She may be crazy


----------



## greendawg (Dec 30, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> He should have been in the runnings this year, he is a BEAST!
> Glad we got him, wish we could get Arik Gilbert back as well!



Gilbert and Bowers freakishly similar in their talent and skillset.  With Bowers and Washington at TE and Gilbert at WR, and MConkey/AD Mitchell/Burton/Rosemy-Jacksaint/Arian Smith that would be a dream receiving corps for any QB.  I think you are right and Bennett hangs it up, unless Kirby can talk him into being 3rd string to be a leader for the young guys, Beck and Daniels will transfer out, and that will leave Vandagriff and Gunnar Stockton to battle it out.  Those in the know say Stockton is farther along than BVG was straight out of high-school, but I think BVG still earns the job.


----------



## Glenn2399 (Dec 30, 2021)

If there is any way possible to lose this game Kirby will find it.  As he did in the SEC Championship game with Alabama.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 30, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Jt Daniels gonna blow out his kneecap tonight getting into the hotel room bed. Be out for the game.


I heard a butterfly landed on his shoulder and will keep him out for the rest of the season


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 30, 2021)

Hope I make it to the game. Got an early start on New Year.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Dec 30, 2021)

I’m from MI but was always an MSU fan but really didn’t care in the end. 

I moved here in 2009 and started paying attention to the Dawgs and have become interested enough that this is the first footba game in a decade I have really been excited about.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

Glenn2399 said:


> If there is any way possible to lose this game Kirby will find it.  As he did in the SEC Championship game with Alabama.


Maybe you could share a mug fest with Throwback.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 30, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Mel Tucker was under Kirby before he went to Mich State.


I know that. They were both at Bama together for years. Not sure how that would make him Kirby's son. Doesn't matter. I was just curious.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I know that. They were both at Bama together for years. Not sure how that would make him Kirby's son. Doesn't matter. I was just curious.


They all Saban's sons! 
Kirby just a stepdad!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 30, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> They all Saban's sons!
> Kirby just a stepdad!


I thought that it was funny that Mel Tucker has been a coach forever and spent many seasons as a coach in the NFL, yet Kirby is his Daddy. I'll be pulling for you guys tomorrow. I'm anxious to see what adjustments Kirby made. Might not have made any and it was just an execution problem last game. I suspect that it gets fixed and the Dawgs prevail 27-13


----------



## ddavis1120 (Dec 30, 2021)

Dawgs better watch it if it is ACC officiating.  I like 10rc and I like them to lose but gawd al mighty they were robbed!  

I wonder if those ACC refs actually made it out of Tennessee before the TBI caught up to them?


----------



## weagle (Dec 30, 2021)

The only way Michigan hangs with the dogs is if half the dogs get ejected for targeting in the 1st Qtr.

Georgia is better at every position and faster.  All they have to do is play their game and they win by 14.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2021)

weagle said:


> The only way Michigan hangs with the dogs is if half the dogs get ejected for targeting in the 1st Qtr.
> 
> Georgia is better at every position and faster.  All they have to do is play their game and they win by 14.


I'd like to think that's true...I've also seen Kirby and the Dawgs self destruct a few times...we need a convincing couple of wins here in my opinion to call Kirby "elite" as far as college coaches.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I'd like to think that's true...I've also seen Kirby and the Dawgs self destruct a few times...we need a convincing couple of wins here in my opinion to call Kirby "elite" as far as college coaches.


Say what you will.

Every program would love to have Kirby as a coach. Period.

Name a program that is doing better outside of Saban. I'll wait.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Say what you will.
> 
> Every program would love to have Kirby as a coach. Period.
> 
> Name a program that is doing better outside of Saban. I'll wait.


I like Kirby and yes is he is one of the best coaches in the game, but until he convincingly beats Saban and wins at least a couple of Natties his position as an elite coach is still open for discussion in my opinion.  I'm a Dawg fan, I'm married to a Dawg, and I want to see them win the Nattie convincingly.  So far he hasn't been able to beat his mentor.  That's not a trivial thing right there...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I like Kirby and yes is he is one of the best coaches in the game, but until he convincingly beats Saban and wins at least a couple of Natties his position as an elite coach is still open for discussion in my opinion.  I'm a Dawg fan, I'm married to a Dawg, and I want to see them win the Nattie convincingly.  So far he hasn't been able to beat his mentor.  That's not a trivial thing right there...


Again... I ask...


Browning Slayer said:


> Say what you will.
> 
> Every program would love to have Kirby as a coach. Period.
> 
> Name a program that is doing better outside of Saban. I'll wait.


I don't give a dang who you married.

Give me someone better.

Mr Know it all.... 

Give me someone better.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Mr Know it all....
> 
> Give me someone better.



I'll wait.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2021)

Here are 150 for you...but I doubt you'll read it as there are no memes there for you... 

https://www.espn.com/college-footba...est-coaches-college-football-150-year-history


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Again... I ask...
> 
> I don't give a dang who you married.
> 
> ...


Saban, Swinney for starters...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2021)

@Browning Slayer How many times has Smart beat Saban and by what collective point total?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Saban, Swinney for starters...


Saban.... Now you're talking about "dream land"..


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2021)

@Browning Slayer Smart has played in how many SEC Championships?  How many has he won?  Who did he lose to?  I'll wait.

And while I'm waiting I'll refrain from posting my kid's memes...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> @Browning Slayer How many times has Smart beat Saban and by what collective point total?


So dream boy. You want Saban and Swinney.... to beat Smart. What planet do you live on? You think Saban is going to leave Bama? Kirby done beat Swinney this year. 

Who's your 3rd coach?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2021)

Dang. Dawgs already drunk.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> @Browning Slayer Smart has played in how many SEC Championships?  How many has he won?  Who did he lose to?  I'll wait.
> 
> And while I'm waiting I'll refrain from posting my kid's memes...


I'll wait as well. You think we are going to hire Saban? Who else would you like for GA to hire to please you?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Dang. Dawgs already drunk.


Yep. Maybe KS wants your Boise coach instead of Kirby.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> So dream boy. You want Saban and Swinney.... to beat Smart. What planet do you live on? You think Saban is going to leave Bama? Kirby done beat Swinney this year.
> 
> Who's your 3rd coach?


I never said anything about wanting anyone to leave anywhere and that I wanted anyone to beat Smart.  They just did.  In the last game they played.  The SEC championship.  Saban rolled him.

If Smart is so great, convince me with something other than your kid's memes...throw some substance in there...please for your own sake...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

Let's make this as simple as can be for a non-Dawg. But my wife is.

@KS Bow Hunter who would you like to see as UGA's coach?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I never said anything about wanting anyone to leave anywhere and that I wanted anyone to beat Smart.  They just did.  In the last game they played.  The SEC championship.  Saban rolled him.
> 
> If Smart is so great, convince me with something other than your kid's memes...throw some substance in there...please for your own sake...


Please. answer post #83 mr know it all.. Who would you care to see over Kirby?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep. Maybe KS wants your Boise coach instead of Kirby.


I say it simply for you since you don't read so well.  That's expected from someone who can only communicate in pictures.

I WANT Smart to WIN.  I want him to become an ELITE coach.  Right now, he is a good to great coach.  He is not in the ELITE ranks yet, no matter what you think...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Please. answer post #83 mr know it all..


Kirby Smart


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Please. answer post #83 mr know it all..


Mr. "I have a man crush on Smart and drive a Ford F-150 just like my idol" answer posts 75 & 77...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Mr. "I have a man crush on Smart and drive a Ford F-150 just like my idol" answer posts 75 & 77...


Been driving an F150 all my life. From Bronco's to F150's.

Maybe I should get my wifes approval for what I drive. She already tells you what to root for.

If you don't like what Kirby is doing, do us all a favor and go pound sand.

So momma is a Dawg. Does Momma know you are talking trash about the Dawgs?

Saying Swinney is "elite" but Kirby is not but you would hire him as "elite" is pretty slim there man.

Kirby is one of the top 3 candidates in this country. For ANY job. At any school. Tell me I'm wrong.

But he's not Elite.


His paycheck... Well.. shows how wrong you are.

If you don't think Kirby couldn't pick ANY school for a job? When BAMA has an opening, you don't think Kirby will be on that list?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I WANT Smart to WIN.  I want him to become an ELITE coach.  Right now, he is a good to great coach.  He is not in the ELITE ranks yet, no matter what you think...


His paycheck makes him Elite. Something you know nothing about. He'll make more in a month than you will in 10 years. You wouldn't know what "elite" is. More like "mediocre". Pocket change. Pocket lint.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Been driving an F150 all my life. From Bronco's to F150's.
> 
> Maybe I should get my wifes approval for what I drive. She already tells you what to root for.
> 
> ...


Still waiting on those answers...75 & 77...and if Smart is so ELITE why isn't he on that list from ESPN's Top 150?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> His paycheck makes him Elite. Something you know nothing about. He'll make more in a month than you will in 10 years. You wouldn't know what "elite" is. More like "mediocre".


Look pal, you are clearly having a rough night...I stand by what I said, whether you like it or not...Kirby Smart is one of the top coaches in the country RIGHT NOW but he has not yet reached ELITE no matter his paycheck or what a F-150 driving fanboy thinks...so we can agree to disagree...the fact that you got all torqued up over that is kind of concerning...but until he beats Saban more than once convincingly and wins a couple of Natties he will not make the list of 150 top coaches where Dooley and Richt, and Sweeney along with Saban are listed...have a good night...hug that Dawg pillow with Smart's picture on it for me!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Still waiting on those answers...75 & 77...and if Smart is so ELITE why isn't he on that list from ESPN's Top 150?


ESPN's top 150....

If's he's not Elite compared to your whining and all of your knowledge.

Would he not be an option for Bama's head coaching job if Saban retired tomorrow? 

Which is the #1 job in college football. Would Kirby not be a thought?

Please tell us more, ESPN? Would ESPN not think he would be in that race?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Look pal, you are clearly having a rough night...I stand by what I said, whether you like it or not...Kirby Smart is one of the top coaches in the country RIGHT NOW but he has not yet reached ELITE no matter his paycheck or what a F-150 driving fanboy thinks...so we can agree to disagree...the fact that you got all torqued up over that is kind of concerning...but until he beats Saban more than once convincingly and wins a couple of Natties he will not make the list of 150 top coaches where Dooley and Richt, and Sweeney along with Saban are listed...have a good night...hug that Dawg pillow with Smart's picture on it for me!




Mommy putting you to bed?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> ESPN's top 150....
> 
> If's he's not Elite compared to your whining and all of your knowledge.
> 
> ...


Posts #75 & 77.  Still waiting SlayDawg...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Mommy putting you to bed?


Nailed it...now let's GO DAWGS and beat Michigan!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Posts #75 & 77.  Still waiting SlayDawg...


He hasn't beaten Saban.


Now answer. mine.

I'll just start at #92.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

How about #88...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> He hasn't beaten Saban.
> 
> 
> Now answer. mine.
> ...


Look I'm sorry I hurt your feeling and challenged your man crush.  I like Kirby, I like Georgia, and I want Georgia to beat Michigan and beat Alabama or Cincinnati in the NCG in Indy.

Kirby MAY be elite some day, and maybe he won't; time, scores, points, and rings will tell.

We shall see...I hope he makes that threshold...

But I'm not going to debate you any more on it...you know where I stand, and I know where you stand...

Let's GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Look I'm sorry I hurt your feeling and challenged your man crush.  I like Kirby, I like Georgia, and I want Georgia to beat Michigan and beat Alabama or Cincinnati in the NCG in Indy.
> 
> 
> Kirby MAY be elite some day, and maybe he won't; time, scores, points, and rings will tell.
> ...


Can't answer?

I answered you.

Let's just start at post 91.


> Would he not be an option for Bama's head coaching job if Saban retired tomorrow?
> 
> Which is the #1 job in college football. Would Kirby not be a thought?
> 
> Please tell us more, ESPN? Would ESPN not think he would be in that race?



Kirby is 12-1 right now. Just sayin.. 

This wasn't "by chance"
https://www.sicemdawgs.com/2021/12/kirby-smart-named-sec-coach-of-the-year-by-ap-leagues-coaches/




> *Kirby Smart named SEC Coach of the Year by AP, league’s coaches*


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Say what you will.
> 
> Every program would love to have Kirby as a coach. Period.
> 
> Name a program that is doing better outside of Saban. I'll wait.


Not sure about the rest of the country but Ohio St would not trade Day for Smart and that's a fact!!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Can't answer?
> 
> I answered you.
> 
> Let's just start at post 91.


92 is my post.  I figure I already know my answers since I typed it.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> His paycheck makes him Elite. Something you know nothing about. He'll make more in a month than you will in 10 years. You wouldn't know what "elite" is. More like "mediocre". Pocket change. Pocket lint.



Kirby’s paycheck has nothing to do with it.  College football is paved with underpaid great coaches and over paid busts. 

Kirby’s record stands on its own.  Other than Saban; Kirby has the tiger by the tail.  Old man Saban will lose to Kirby.  Saban knows it as well as anybody.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Not sure about the rest of the country but Ohio St would not trade Day for Smart and that's a fact!!!!


Cause Kirby wouldn't go to Ohio. FACT! Nor Saban or Dabo!


----------



## ddavis1120 (Dec 30, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Not sure about the rest of the country but Ohio St would not trade Day for Smart and that's a fact!!!!



Just because they don’t have enough boot doesn’t mean they wouldn’t like to trade for Smart if given the opportunity.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

> Can't answer?
> 
> I answered you.
> 
> Let's just start at post 91.





KS Bow Hunter said:


> 92 is my post.  I figure I already know my answers since I typed it.


It was 91. I was referring to my post which you qouted in 91. Let me help.



> ESPN's top 150....
> 
> If's he's not Elite compared to your whining and all of your knowledge.
> 
> ...



Hard concept. I know.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cause Kirby wouldn't go to Ohio. FACT! Nor Saban or Dabo!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Can't answer?
> 
> I answered you.
> 
> ...


That's great, happy for him you.  That and about $4 will get you a Venti Latte at Starbuck's but it won't get you past Saban, an SEC Championship or a Nattie Ring.

Kirby is a good coach who has a good start to his HC career.  The Elite win championships.  It's that simple.

Paycheck, red Ford F-150s and AP awards are all nice...but they will all be forgotten if he doesn't beat Saban, doesn't win several SEC championships, and a couple of Natties.

I am a Dawg fan and I'm also a realist about where we are right now.  Maybe two games from now we can say he is part of The Elite.  Maybe in 5-10 years of winning more he'll be in the ESPN Top 150...he is on his way.

There is only one thing and one thing only that will define it - his record.  Not you, not me, not the AP coaches.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I am a Dawg fan .


Thanks to your wife.

You have no idea what it means to be a Dawg.

We know you trade hands with politicians, cruise up to this rear end or that rear end. Kiss this here or there. Been there. Done it all. We can't measure up to you.

But make no mistake. You are not a GA boy. And you ain't NO DAWG! You would get lost in GA woods. Get chewed up by our snakes and Gators.

Ya married a GA Bell. That's it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Dec 30, 2021)

It was just what he wanted.  The traps set.  The pawns positioned. The war was won and he didn’t have to raise a finger.

They would happily destroy themselves. And over the most trivial of all things.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2021)

@Browning Slayer I'll break it down for you...he is off to a good start...

He is 64-15, has (1) SEC Championship, lost (3) SEC Championships, (2) to Saban.  He lost the NCG to Alabama and Saban again in 2017, the year he won the SEC Championship.
He has never finished the year at 1 in 7 years of coaching, this being the 7th where it could still happen.



By contrast, here is Saban's last (2) coaching gigs (those orange are Natties):



I didn't even capture the first part of Saban's career, and I despise Alabama.  I respect Saban.  There is not a better coach in college football in our adult lives.  And I still want Kirby to beat him down.  More than once.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Thanks to your wife.
> 
> You have no idea what it means to be a Dawg.
> 
> ...



Have a good night SlawDawg...in the words of Mark Twain:  *“NEVER ARGUE WITH STUPID PEOPLE. THEY WILL DRAG YOU DOWN TO THEIR LEVEL AND BEAT YOU WITH EXPERIENCE.”*


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Have a good night SlawDawg...in the words of Mark Twain:  *“NEVER ARGUE WITH STUPID PEOPLE. THEY WILL DRAG YOU DOWN TO THEIR LEVEL AND BEAT YOU WITH EXPERIENCE.”*




Let me break it down as simple as possible.


You are not a southern boy no matter who you marry, And no mater how hard you try.


Outsider looking in. That's who you are.  YANKEE!


GO DAWGS!


GO LARRY MUNSON! You have no idea what it take to BE A GEORGIA BULLDAWG!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2021)

ddavis1120 said:


> Just because they don’t have enough boot doesn’t mean they wouldn’t like to trade for Smart if given the opportunity.


You pup fans are funny sometimes. Delusional funny!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Let me break it down as simple as possible.
> 
> 
> You are not a southern boy no matter who you marry, And no mater how hard you try.
> ...


So basically your argument is simply that Kirby IS ELITE and the BEST because I didn't grow up here?  Man, you won tonight.  Once more for the most delusional Dawg fan ever!

Have a good night SlawDawg...in the words of Mark Twain:  _“NEVER ARGUE WITH STUPID PEOPLE. THEY WILL DRAG YOU DOWN TO THEIR LEVEL AND BEAT YOU WITH EXPERIENCE.”_


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Dec 30, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> So basically your argument is simply that Kirby IS ELITE and the BEST because I didn't grow up here?  Man, you won tonight.  Once more for the most delusional Dawg fan ever!
> 
> Have a good night SlawDawg...in the words of Mark Twain:  _“NEVER ARGUE WITH STUPID PEOPLE. THEY WILL DRAG YOU DOWN TO THEIR LEVEL AND BEAT YOU WITH EXPERIENCE.”_



You got beat worse than tOSU got beat by MI.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cause Kirby wouldn't go to Ohio. FACT! Nor Saban or Dabo!


I would not want Dabo. Day blew him out last year even with his best qb in Lawerence and best rb in Etiene and a loaded defense. If Kirby turned down OSU if he ever had the chance he would be dumber then I thought. Saban not going anywhere but retiring after Bama but if he had the chance back when he was trying to get out of Miami to go to OSU your out of your mind if you think he would have turned that down.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Let me break it down as simple as possible.
> 
> 
> You are not a southern boy no matter who you marry, And no mater how hard you try.
> ...


Good night SlawDawg...


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Let me break it down as simple as possible.
> 
> 
> You are not a southern boy no matter who you marry, And no mater how hard you try.
> ...


Slayer, you do realize Munson is from Minneeeesoooota don't you??????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> So basically your argument is simply that Kirby IS ELITE and the BEST because I didn't grow up here?  Man, you won tonight.  Once more for the most delusional Dawg fan ever!
> 
> Have a good night SlawDawg...in the words of Mark Twain:  _“NEVER ARGUE WITH STUPID PEOPLE. THEY WILL DRAG YOU DOWN TO THEIR LEVEL AND BEAT YOU WITH EXPERIENCE.”_



If I'm the most delusional fan ever.... I'll take it! And wear it with a badge of honor!

You come across this whole forum with I know this politician, traded checks with that politician. Met that guy, met this guy. Been there. Done it.

Thinking you know the Dawgs is funny cause your wife is a Dawg.

But thinking Kirby is not "ELITE" is funny. Cause Bama would be looking for him as a coach as Elite. His recruiting is "ELITE". He's also 12-1 right now. That's not mediocre. Saban is Elite. If you are only making him as the only coach as "elite". I'm good with that.

Heck, how many elite coaches are there? Saban and Swinney? In all of football?

If that's the case. I'll take our junkie coach. Cause we lost 1 game and in the playoffs.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2021)

Kirby is a great recruiter.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Slayer, you do realize Munson is from Minneeeesoooota don't you??????


You are from where? but claim to be a southern boy...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Kirby is a great recruiter.


12-1 recruiter. And in the playoffs. Where's Ohio State? 

What ya gonna say if we beat Michigan tomorrow? 

Great Recruiter?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> @Browning Slayer I'll break it down for you...he is off to a good start...
> 
> He is 64-15, has (1) SEC Championship, lost (3) SEC Championships, (2) to Saban.  He lost the NCG to Alabama and Saban again in 2017, the year he won the SEC Championship.
> He has never finished the year at 1 in 7 years of coaching, this being the 7th where it could still happen.
> ...


Off to a good start.... ^^^^^^^^

4 seasons 11, 12, 13 & 12 wins... Suck on that losers! 


Name a team outside of Bama that wouldn't like that. 

And we play tomorrow! Suck it losers!!!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> 12-1 recruiter. And in the playoffs. Where's Ohio State?
> 
> What ya gonna say if we beat Michigan tomorrow?
> 
> Great Recruiter?


Yes and I'm hoping and praying you do beat those weasels.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes and I'm hoping and praying you do beat those weasels.




GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfhooked (Dec 31, 2021)

Let’s go BullDawgs


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are from where? but claim to be a southern boy...



Yes I'm a southern boy in a Yankees body. 

It's funny when I'm up in Ohio hunting every year and we go to the local country kitchen restaurants, the waitresses usually ask were I'm from when I order with my southern accent? I tell them I'm from just outside of Cleveland and thry just laugh thinking I'm joking.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes I'm a southern boy in a Yankees body.
> 
> It's funny when I'm up in Ohio hunting every year and we go to the local country kitchen restaurants, the waitresses usually ask were I'm from when I order with my southern accent? I tell them I'm from just outside of Cleveland and thry just laugh thinking I'm joking.


And tomorrow!

HUNKER IT DOWN DAWGS!!!! MY GOD... JUST HUNKER IT DOWN ONE MORE TIME!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 31, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> If I'm the most delusional fan ever.... I'll take it! And wear it with a badge of honor!
> 
> You come across this whole forum with I know this politician, traded checks with that politician. Met that guy, met this guy. Been there. Done it.
> 
> ...



What?  I've never claimed to know or trade checks with any politician.  What are you talking about?  You don't like what I said.  That's fine.  But your insults are uncalled for and childish.  Grow up.  You are arguing with a person on the internet who doesn't think your man crush walks on water.  Yet I concede that I think he can get there and that I'm a GA Dawgs fan, and you still argue and insult...if you dislike my posts so much, ignore me.  There was nothing wrong or incorrect about my comment to begin with, and I was trying to have a conversation with you that was cordial and logical.

And my wife has nothing to do with what I do, buy, root for or anything else.  She is a great woman which is why I married her.  She is a great mom to our 2 kids.  And she is a Dawg. Leave her out of this like a real man and gentlemen would.

I know the Dawgs because I follow college football and I can do simple math.  Maybe it's better in KS than GA.

If Kirby retired today he would have exactly ONE SEC Championship to his credit.  That is not elite.  Yet.  There are a lot of coaches that can claim "one" of something.  He is a great recruiter so far and has great energy and enthusiasm.  Better than Richt IMHO.  

I appreciate your GA roots and your love of UGA.  I didn't have that growing up in KS with our teams of those days.  And I apologize for debating you.  I was just agreeing with the OP and again I hope the Dawgs beat MI and then AL.  We shall see...

Have a good night...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Have a good night...




I thought you gave up on me an hour ago... Sorry to comment within 2 minutes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> .if you dislike my posts so much, ignore me. .




Not a freaking chance!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> If Kirby retired today he would have exactly ONE SEC Championship to his credit.  That is not elite. .




Kirby's not retiring tomorrow. He's had 4 season's of 11 win minimum wins at UGA. 

We appreciate your concerns. Kirby owns all of our rivals except Saban. That's it. He's accomplished more than any coach in the SEC outside of Saban since he's been here. Fact.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 31, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kirby's not retiring tomorrow. He's had 4 season's of 11 win minimum wins at UGA.
> 
> We appreciate your concerns. Kirby owns all of our rivals except Saban. That's it. He's accomplished more than any coach in the SEC outside of Saban since he's been here. Fact.


We agree.  Everything you say is true.  Except I have no concerns.  He is, I hope, headed for greatness.  Let's see how today goes...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I know the Dawgs because I follow college football and I can do simple math.  Maybe it's better in KS than GA.


WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You have no idea on college football as a KS guy. You just flat don't. You'll never understand. And the fact you think you do is how much you don't know. If ya watched the Vols football game today, Purdue had no clue what it seems like to listen to 50,000 people singing "Rocky Top".

You ever been in Knoxville with 100,000 people?  No. You don't get it. And you won't get it. Unless you "FEEL" it. Watched USC's stadium actually move? Been in Death Valley at Night?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You have no idea on college football as a KS guy. You just flat don't. You'll never understand. And the fact you think you do is how much you don't know. If ya watched the Vols football game today, Purdue had no clue what it seems like to listen to 50,000 people singing "Rocky Top".
> 
> You ever been in Knoxville with 100,000 people?  No. You don't get it. And you won't get it. Unless you "FEEL" it. Watched USC's stadium actually move? Been in Death Valley at Night?



Lol I don't want to get in the middle of your spat with KS hunter but as far as Purdue, they have been in alot of stadiums with over 100,000 screaming fans in the Big. They could have cared less what those orange hillbillys were singing today!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> who doesn't think your man crush walks on water.




It has nothing to do with man crush. You mentioned you were a Dawg. Cause of your wife. You are not a Dawg. Not even close. 

My son does and he's only 13. Only cause he knows. He listens to those calls. I grew up with them. We listen to the Bulldawg brunch every Sunday on our ride home coming through Athens from camp. We schedule listening to Jeff and Kevin. Every Sunday. There is not a game we miss. We listen to many at camp and finish in the stand. GA football is a staple. It's a dadgum staple in life for hunters in the south. We live through the radio while we hunt. And I promise you, I spend more time in a stand than you do. 

UGA football is a way of life here. It's what we do. I've hunted in the morning, changed clothes, hit the stadium and was back in stand that afternoon after spending $150 to watch a 1/2 of football. Just this season.

You have no idea what it means to be a Georgia Bulldawg. But you say you're a fan.

I live it. I sleep it. I'm a DGD!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 31, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You have no idea on college football as a KS guy. You just flat don't. You'll never understand. And the fact you think you do is how much you don't know. If ya watched the Vols football game today, Purdue had no clue what it seems like to listen to 50,000 people singing "Rocky Top".
> 
> You ever been in Knoxville with 100,000 people?  No. You don't get it. And you won't get it. Unless you "FEEL" it. Watched USC's stadium actually move? Been in Death Valley at Night?


Like I said, growing up in KS, there is nothing like SEC football.  Completely agree.  I just meant I've followed the Dawgs since I landed in GA 24 years ago.

Even though I didn't go to a college like UGA, I have been to a lot of games since...and I understand how insane it is...and the traditions...I have never been to Knoxville, but I was at the game when TN beat GA and they tore the hedges up back in 2000...and I've been a lot of games since arriving here in '97.  As well as GA Tech, Alabama, Florida, Florida State, Ohio State, Michigan, Wisconsin, etc.  No there is nothing like it in Kansas.  However, I do get it.  It's the same thing I tell people about watching hoops at Allen Field House (KU) or watching the Chiefs at Arrowhead (playing the Raiders) or the Broncos at Mile High (playing the Chiefs).  Falcons fans have no idea what it is like to watch a game in the loudest stadium and it is OUTDOORS!

There is nothing like football in the South though, and I've said that since I arrived...


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 31, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> And tomorrow!
> 
> HUNKER IT DOWN DAWGS!!!! MY GOD... JUST HUNKER IT DOWN ONE MORE TIME!!!



Lewis Grizzard told a story once similar. Something about two boys driving from Ohio State down to Florida and they were stopped by a Georgia State Patrol. The trooper walked up to the window and said “boy you were speeding. We don’t drive like that here. Where you from?”
The Ohio State kid said, “we’re from Columbus sir.”
The trooper immediately poppped back and said “Boy don’t you lie to me, I see them Ohio license plates.”

( I may have told that incorrectly but that was the tale)


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 31, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> It has nothing to do with man crush. You mentioned you were a Dawg. Cause of your wife. You are not a Dawg. Not even close.
> 
> My son does and he's only 13. Only cause he knows. He listens to those calls. I grew up with them. We listen to the Bulldawg brunch every Sunday on our ride home coming through Athens from camp. We schedule listening to Jeff and Kevin. Every Sunday. There is not a game we miss. We listen to many at camp and finish in the stand. GA football is a staple. It's a dadgum staple in life for hunters in the south. We live through the radio while we hunt. And I promise you, I spend more time in a stand than you do.
> 
> ...


And I respect that as I said earlier...and I am pretty sure I said I was a Dawg fan.  And I am.  I love GA football.  And we watch every game and listen to them or watch them on the iPad from the stand...yeah you probably hunt more than me, because my son is heavy into sports and I travel...but if there is a game on we are watching it, and if we are hunting we are listening to it or watching it...OK, so maybe I'm not as rabid a fan as you and many others in GA...I don't think I claimed to be anything other than a fan...but we get to as many games as we can, and we don't miss one on TV, radio or the iPad...do I live it, sleep it, no.  I am pretty sure I've spent enough time around UGA and in GA, and having married into a GA family, to be able to say I "get" what it means to be a Dawg though...


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

Cmon Slayer, why you beaten up on one of your fellow pup fans???? Yall got a big game tomorrow that I need yall to win. Let's pull together.  Lol
Sounds like KS hunter has spent alot of hard earned money at pup games. Sounds like a pup fan to me. Maybe not Harvey Updyke level fan but fan non the less! Lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Cmon Slayer, why you beaten up on one of your fellow pup fans???? Yall got a big game tomorrow that I need yall to win. Let's pull together.  Lol
> Sounds like KS hunter has spent alot of hard earned money at pup games. Sounds like a pup fan to me. Maybe not Harvey Updike level fan but fan non the less! Lol


Cause he spouted off.... I'll slap little slayer when he runs his mouth, too.


Ok Snook... you calmed me down. 

I'll ignore him. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Cmon Slayer, why you beaten up on one of your fellow pup fans???? Yall got a big game tomorrow that I need yall to win. Let's pull together.  Lol
> Sounds like KS hunter has spent alot of hard earned money at pup games. Sounds like a pup fan to me. Maybe not Harvey Updyke level fan but fan non the less! Lol


Definitely a Dawg fan.  Nothing like SEC football that's for sure...I just hope the Dawgs can pull it off.  I'm nervous as I think it will be a close game and anything can happen.  It is one of those it either gets sideways and is a blow out or it is a one score game down to the wire.  If the latter, Michigan has a chance.  I'm hopeful we beat MI and have another shot at AL and Smart finally beats Saban.  I don't think there is any chance Cinnci survives AL.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> And I respect that as I said earlier...and I am pretty sure I said I was a Dawg fan.  And I am.  I love GA football.  And we watch every game and listen to them or watch them on the iPad from the stand...yeah you probably hunt more than me, because my son is heavy into sports and I travel...but if there is a game on we are watching it, and if we are hunting we are listening to it or watching it...OK, so maybe I'm not as rabid a fan as you and many others in GA...I don't think I claimed to be anything other than a fan...but we get to as many games as we can, and we don't miss one on TV, radio or the iPad...do I live it, sleep it, no.  I am pretty sure I've spent enough time around UGA and in GA, and having married into a GA family, to be able to say I "get" what it means to be a Dawg though...


Olive branch. offered.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 31, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Olive branch. offered.


Olive branch accepted and returned.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 31, 2021)

Now GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Olive branch accepted and returned.





KS Bow Hunter said:


> Now GO DAWGS!



Just Go Dawg It right now. Done deal! 

Beat Michigan!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Cmon Slayer, why you beaten up on one of your fellow pup fans???? Yall got a big game tomorrow that I need yall to win. Let's pull together.  Lol
> Sounds like KS hunter has spent alot of hard earned money at pup games. Sounds like a pup fan to me. Maybe not Harvey Updyke level fan but fan non the less! Lol


Look how sweeet you are!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Look how sweeet you are!


Easy Slayer, Snooks might start thinking we really like him, instead of just tolerating him.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Easy Slayer, Snooks might start thinking we really like him, instead of just tolerating him.....


Nah... That boy has a place in my world. Not many people do. He's my boy.  I'm going to kick his rear fishing!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nah... That boy has a place in my world. Not many people do. He's my boy.  I'm going to kick his rear fishing!


He really is a good one!!!!!!!


----------



## DannyW (Dec 31, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Here are 150 for you...but I doubt you'll read it as there are no memes there for you...
> 
> https://www.espn.com/college-footba...est-coaches-college-football-150-year-history



Interesting list...


----------



## Baroque Brass (Dec 31, 2021)

Dawgs got to show up. Tide embarrassed them in SECCG. Hoping for a win but they sure let the air out of the balloon a couple weeks ago. I’m not sure I want to go against Bama again for the natty. We’ve been down that road before and the wheels always come off.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 31, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs can’t lose. This is their year!!



Well we curb stomped your boys on the way.  17-3!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 31, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Little Miss Hope will be right there with you dawg fans.



Says the fan of another team these boys curb stomped this year.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 31, 2021)

Throwback said:


> And nothing to show for it



SEC East Champs ... instead of toilet bowl losers!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 31, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> I had no doubt you would do that anyway before the game starts.
> 
> I can send you a UGA hat if ya want. Juts post a pick of you wearing it.



Naw, his hair would fall out if he wore the hat of a winning team!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> Says the fan of another team these boys curb stomped this year.


We sucked this year.....that win was no accomplishment for y’all. We need to see if Miss Hope is ready for a little side action.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

weagle said:


> The only way Michigan hangs with the dogs is if half the dogs get ejected for targeting in the 1st Qtr.
> 
> Georgia is better at every position and faster.  All they have to do is play their game and they win by 14.



The mistake CKS made against Bama was changing things up instead of coaching the team to double down on the things it's good at. Hopefully he abandons the "contain" defense scheme and tells the D to pin their ears back and GATA. On offense the running backs need to be featured with the rock being dished to the TE's on a regular basis to mix things up. That opens up the WR's downfield.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Cmon Slayer, why you beaten up on one of your fellow pup fans???? Yall got a big game tomorrow that I need yall to win. Let's pull together.  Lol
> Sounds like KS hunter has spent alot of hard earned money at pup games. Sounds like a pup fan to me. Maybe not Harvey Updyke level fan but fan non the less! Lol


Can I call you Cupidsnooker from now on?


----------



## dslc6487 (Dec 31, 2021)

What  time is game and what channel on Direct TV
Thanks, hope covid does not interfere.......


----------



## huntersluck (Dec 31, 2021)

Never thought I would say this but I will be pulling for Michigan , don't really have that much faith in the Michigan offense  but would love to see the pups take a loss.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Not sure about the rest of the country but Ohio St would not trade Day for Smart and that's a fact!!!!


But you would take a QB from UGA any day!


----------



## ddavis1120 (Dec 31, 2021)

Big 12 officiating crew.  Let’s hope they don’t fall in love with the camera like the music city bowl refs.  It was a great game other than the ref infomercial.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> Naw, his hair would fall out if he wore the hat of a winning team!


He must be wearing a UGA hat outside of this forum cause that sucka is bald!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 31, 2021)

A bunch of DGDs at the ATL today headed to Florida.  Ran into some friends.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

When it comes closer to game time, would someone else start a game thread?  That will make it easier to follow.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

greendawg said:


> When it comes closer to game time, would someone else start a game thread?  That will make it easier to follow.


Last time I did we lost to South Carolina, NO WAY will I ever start another one for UGA!!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Last time I did we lost to South Carolina, NO WAY will I ever start another one for UGA!!


A little superstitious, are we? ??


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

4HAND said:


> A little superstitious, are we? ??


Yes sir!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2021)

I'll guarantee I'm not wearing the same thing I wore the last game. Haven't even put the big UGA game day flag out front.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Last time I did we lost to South Carolina, NO WAY will I ever start another one for UGA!!



I can't remember who started the SECCG thread.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I can't remember who started the SECCG thread.


@Silver Britches


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

ddavis1120 said:


> Big 12 officiating crew.  Let’s hope they don’t fall in love with the camera like the music city bowl refs.  It was a great game other than the ref infomercial.


Lol that’s a great description


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Look how sweeet you are!


Always trying to help a brother out!!! 
I'm just glad you have enough sense to accept the help. Lol it's good for the soul.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nah... That boy has a place in my world. Not many people do. He's my boy.  I'm going to kick his rear fishing!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

Took my neighbor this morning before the games kick off and put him on a 6.5 pounder and a 7 pounder. Then he said he needed some fish for his father in law. Problem solved and put hi on some slab specs. He took 5 home so he could be the hero to his father in law as he loves eating specs.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Can I call you Cupidsnooker from now on?


Uuuummm no!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Last time I did we lost to South Carolina, NO WAY will I ever start another one for UGA!!


I got you covered.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Took my neighbor this morning before the games kick off and put him on a 6.5 pounder and a 7 pounder. Then he said he needed some fish for his father in law. Problem solved and put hi on some slab specs. He took 5 home so he could be the hero to his father in law as he loves eating specs. View attachment 1125822


Crappie, snooks Crappie!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Specks.... ?. That's geese.   Speckkebelly geese.  Or speckled trout.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Crappie, snooks Crappie!!!!!


That sounds like yankee talk. Here in Fl we call them specs and the kind I catch we call slabs!!!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 31, 2021)

HermanMerman said:


> Georgia either comes out angry and punches them in the mouth or bends over and allows Michigan to have their way…. It all depends on how well they took their medicine in the SECCG.  I’d like to think they will bring the pain but after the SECCG I truly have no idea what is going to happen. I’ll be eating wings and guzzling beers and enjoying myself regardless.



This....but I will be cursing and screaming and definitely  not enjoying myself unless we win


----------



## gawildlife (Dec 31, 2021)

Calm down, Dawgs. Coach Bryant always said act like y'all been there before. Y'all have and y'all got this.

See ya on the 10th.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> That sounds like yankee talk. Here in Fl we call them specs and the kind I catch we call slabs!!!


Snooks, when I lived in FL. They were Crappie, only place I have lived that called them specs was Texas. Probably all them Yankees living in Florida calling them specs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> That sounds like yankee talk. Here in Fl we call them specs and the kind I catch we call slabs!!!


Y'all call them croppie!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> That sounds like yankee talk. Here in Fl we call them specs and the kind I catch we call slabs!!!


Oh and them 6.5 and 7 pounders you kept, when I was fishing the Butler chain and a few other chains in Florida, we tossed back, me and my fishing buddies didn't keep nothing under 9-10 pounders


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2021)

UGA better win this one


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

@Rackmaster saw Kirby with the Refs, thought you didn’t have to do that with Venmo.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> @Rackmaster saw Kirby with the Refs, thought you didn’t have to do that with Venmo.


Glad you brought that up, what is up with this???
Saban don't pay refs???

@Throwback 
@elfiii


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Glad you brought that up, what is up with this???
> Saban don't pay refs???
> 
> View attachment 1125902



They needed a ride.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> They needed a ride.


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Dec 31, 2021)

Just sobered up long enough to crack open my first beer!!! GO DAWGS!!!

Be safe out there DAWG fans…. Don’t drink and drive!!


----------



## gawildlife (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> @Rackmaster saw Kirby with the Refs, thought you didn’t have to do that with Venmo.



Always in cash never in writing.


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 31, 2021)

It's time


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 31, 2021)

I wanna see a good rematch in 11 days….Let these Dawgs eat!!! Go Dawgs.


----------



## gawildlife (Dec 31, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 31, 2021)

Bowers is a horse


----------



## NWS (Dec 31, 2021)

GO DAWGS !  Geeeeezzz that Ossoff Pop Up ad is annoying.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Bowers is a horse


Yeah he is.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

TD Dawgs


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

NWS said:


> GO DAWGS !  Geeeeezzz that Ossoff Pop Up ad is annoying.


Thank God I don't get that.  I have a browser dedicated to gon. Lol. Adblocker


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Fine scoring drive for UGA to start it off.


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 31, 2021)

Michigan needs stickum


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

UGA on fire with another good scoring drive & hungry to win.


----------



## kingfish (Dec 31, 2021)

Great play call Dawgs !!!


----------



## poohbear (Dec 31, 2021)

It’s all going the Dawgs way now keep foot ? nbthe gas


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2021)

Dawgs in control


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2021)

Nice run for a QB who isn't considered fast.


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2021)

Come on Kirby don’t just run the clock out!


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2021)

tcward said:


> Come on Kirby don’t just run the clock out!


Pitiful…


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Why are chewing Bennett out Kirby???  Call a freaking time out!! Reminds me of year one Kirby.   Come on


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 31, 2021)

This is a beat down


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Todd Monkin/Kirby Smart.   I beg of you.  All gas no brakes in the second half


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 31, 2021)

The Dawg should've finished off Bama a month ago.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

gawildlife said:


> Always in cash never in writing.



$20 bills only.?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 31, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> The Dawg should've finished off Bama a month ago.


Should could but can’t.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Come on Dawgs....play like you are behind.  Interception and fumble recovery and no points.  LETS GO


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2021)

Boom shakalaka


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## poohbear (Jan 1, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> The Dawg should've finished off Bama a month ago.


I’m telling y’all there was a deal cut between saban and smart . That defense tonite wasn’t there during Bama game


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 1, 2022)

Terrific win last night, UGA played like the team we saw all season minus Bama.  Kirby gets another shot at his mentor, gotta win one some day, maybe this time.  Go Dawgs!!!


----------

